# How about handguns



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Just curious, do you carry a handgun whilst bowhunting. I think that if I was walking up on the spoor of a Wildebeest that I had shot an arrow into, I would feel alot better with a 44 Mag or 454 cassul in my hand than my bow. Other than the Gnu there are alot of animals that get cheeky when hurt and cornerd, the bushbuck, bushpig spring to mind but I am sure that there are many more. Annother issue is the one of running into a gang of poachers, again I would want to be armed. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Never really felt that I needed a handgun as back-up other than when hunting dangerous game, then it's also just as a matter of piece of mind.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I carry my 45ACP when ever I go hunting or fishing.

I have used it to finish off Kudu, Red Hartebeest and a couple of Jackal.

It works and it always there when you need it.

Gerhard


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*handguns*

Engee, 
if I remember correctly, you used your handgun on a ostrich... wasn't a follow-up in the true sense, maybe revenge
Groete
Theuns


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

*Handguns*

Hi Bushcat

I carry a 40 Glock and found it handy for the coup de grace and for peace of mind when travelling / hunting more remote places (especially if on my own). Replace the Black Talons with solids On a wildebeest the solid travels right through the skull. Only hassle is that the handgun is a bit bulky when crawling. 

Cheers 

Balky


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Wildeboer, true it was not a follow up, but more setteling the score!!! Ha ha!
I still hate the kak!


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*handwapen*

Ek dra my .357 magnum maar altyd saam, het darem nog nooit die rollie nodig gehad( geen hang-gliders in Colesberg)


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

wildeboer said:


> Ek dra my .357 magnum maar altyd saam, het darem nog nooit die rollie nodig gehad( geen hang-gliders in Colesberg)


Hang-gliders????Jy het my 'n bietjiie verloor.


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*hang gliders*

Vra vir Engee om die hang glider sms vir jou te stuur, het myself gate uitgeniet


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

wildeboer said:


> Vra vir Engee om die hang glider sms vir jou te stuur, het myself gate uitgeniet


Ok, julle moet hom dan asb vir my stuur 083 283 6388. Thanks


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't even own a handgun! Probably be in jail if I did. (taxi's)
I have followed up on rifle shot bushpig and impala with a bow though. 
After 1x .243 bullet and 2x arrows in the engine room it still took that pig about a minute to give it up!


----------

